# Free patterns from Wangaratta Woollen Mills, Australia



## JanetofAus (May 29, 2011)

http://www.millshop.com.au/free-patterns-1/


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for that link. Have downloaded a couple of the patterns.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link-there is a pattern which was just what I was looking for.


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

The mill is also having a winter yarn sale.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Is it my understanding that the mill ships only in Australia?


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Is it my understanding that the mill ships only in Australia?


Just checked their web site, and yes DonnieK they do only ship within Australia.


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't get any pattern pictures with the link???


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this site. Some nice patterns.


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I had an e-mail from the Australian Country Spinners. That must be where they get their Yarn I thought the mill closed down years ago.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

dunottargirl said:


> I had an e-mail from the Australian Country Spinners. That must be where they get their Yarn I thought the mill closed down years ago.


They certainly haven't closed down.
This has been my LYS for my entire adult knitting life!!!
Wangaratta Woollen Mills (as it was originally called) bought out other Australian yarn mills including Panda & Patons & also NZ mill Shepherd.
Their original Cleakheaton brand is still going strong. 
As a Mill Shop walk-in customer you can buy lots of amazing yarns at reduced costs. Their pure wool remnant section sells for $30 per kg. Great bargains and a very friendly & helpful staff.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you


----------

